# Local Plant ID?



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Can anyone give me a positive ID on this plant? I collect it locally from fast flowing streams (in WI) and it grows in thick groups, getting to be about 4 feet long. I'm trying to sell stuff this summer, and i'd really like to know what it is...









(sorry about the dead sunfish at the bottom, the bowfin ended up killing it)


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

that is a cool looking plant. I have no idea what it is but i am interested in it later this spring. how much for a small clump?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Aponogeton crispus. Invasive species to WI. Easy plant that does well in cooler temps but grows just fine in tropical temps in your tank.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Hmm.. idk, when I looked it up, didn't look similar to what I have. I can get more pics of course if needed.

On the aponogeton, they grow from a bulb, these "stalks" simply have roots at the bottom and near the middle (like other bunch plants do) so if I cut it, they would simply regrow. The leaves are a lot smaller, darker, and rather than sending up individual leaves, it's one big stem with multiple little leaves going up alongside it. Just stop me if i'm sounding a little dumb .

Fish, i'm not sure on the price, but it won't be too high. I can only get it from one stream here in WI, and it grows in large patches in certain small areas. I'd like to start with plants and snails atm, so hopefully I can ship soon. So far, the plant shown is already growing crazy- and in a certain area it's somewhere along 4 feet long. The ones I planted my 65 with grow all the way along the surface.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

cool...thanks


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not all aponogetons have bulbs. If they are fertilized seeds that fall they sprout from that, not bulbs. It may not be aponogeton but from the pic it looks like one.


----------

